# FLU not as bad this year as before



## BookWorm (Jul 8, 2018)

Has anyone else noticed the lack of FLU related stories in the MSM this year apposed to this time last year? If I remember correctly, this time last year it was all over the news how the 2017 season was breaking records for FLU cases and deaths. Wish I had a better understanding of how it can go from a record breaking year, followed by a year that hasn't seemed near as bad. 

In my area, I haven't seen anything on our news about it and even with those I work with... hasn't been a problem and it's been plenty cold, with even some up and down temps which is in part what helps people to get sick. 

What is it like in your areas?


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

It has been common already this winter in my region …. Me? naw, I don't get the damn flu shot!


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

I follow the health angle SHTF scenario regularly >>>> nothing dramatic - good sign for the year - the holiday period is when it really blows sky high if there's even minor outbreaks ....


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Slippy's Rules to keep the *Flu Under Control *or *F.U.C.*

1. Wash your damn hands

2. Stop picking your damn nose

3. Wash your damn hands after picking your damn nose

4. Stop sneezing in your damn hands

5. Wash your damn hands after sneezing in them

6. Don't shake my hand and I won't shake yours...(I don't like you enough to shake your damn hand so stop extending it for me to shake, plus I know you pick your damn nose and sneeze into your damn hands)

7. Stay away from me and I'll stay away from you, kapiche?

Thanks for playing!

Slippy! :vs_box:


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

Already had a few die here from the flu in Central Ky as early as October...started back in August and it was looking bad....Now things have calmed down a lot. Don't let your guard down though! https://www.courier-journal.com/sto...eath-kentucky-confirmed-lexington/1574968002/


----------



## Lunatic Wrench (May 13, 2018)

I have seen very few sick people so far this year then last.

The vaccine each year is an educated guess as to what strain will hit for the upcoming season, maybe this year they got it right and not so right last year.

I personally haven't had a flu shot for as long as I can recall and I haven't missed more than 1.5 days of work do to being sick. I used to say that the flu bug couldn't survive in me due to the pack and a half of cigs a day, but I haven't had a cigarette in close to 5 years and still fairing well thru flu season.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Here no one has been seriously ill. I had a two day stretch where Sleep was about all I really wanted to do. Wife kind of the same thing. Grandchildren have not missed any school .


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

I rarely get sick. I can't afford to get sick. And yes to @Slippy, I wash my damned hands.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Nothing major here in Houston that I know of. One gal at work came down with the crawling crude and a bad cough, but she don't count, I call her patient zero, she is always getting something. Me? I haven't had anything knock me out of the game in 30 years.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Numerically, that would be correct.

Illegal aliens have probably been exposed to things we have never dreamed of. So we have more people, but the same number of patients. Statistically, the rate went down.


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

We were talking about it at work yesterday. Up to date my hospital has only seen 53 cases of the flu this season. Last season at this time 81 cases. They are staying less days in the hospital this year.


----------

